

A Call to Google From an Android Developer - Check Your Stats - shimi
http://minicompact.com/mobiletalk/?p=93

======
krschultz
Why anyone would want to develop for embedded Linux from Windows is beyond me.
I work on embedded Linux all day everyday, and not one of the engineers at our
company even has Windows installed. Honestly the time it takes to install
Ubuntu is about 45 minutes max, and the productivity gains are well worth it.

